# Liberty Question



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can you flash liberty from a cm7 install? If so I wouldnt mind trying it out, I used to love liberty but then came cm


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Are you trying to get to Liberty GB? If so, you have to get back to .596 GB. Easiest way without a full on sbf is to get the TBH All-In-One .596 update zip from their app, follow their instructions on how to flash the zip, then you can flash Liberty.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

harrumph. nah thats too lame, i like cm7 and i dont want to sbf


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, the TBH update zip is easiest to flash everything right from the phone without an sbf, but as far as I know you cannot flash directly from CM7 to Liberty because they run off of different kernels.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes the TBH install for rooted .596 is amazing and much easier than sbf. If you cant find the links to it let me know i can find them or maybe post the files.

Also if u had a nandroid of a working liberty install do not try to revert to it before going back to .596. The reason for this being you are currently on the .07 radio, you need to be on the .12 radio for liberty GB to work.


----------

